
Elon Musk affirms that Tesla will have full self-driving cars by end of year - giacaglia
https://twitter.com/lexfridman/status/1116722843230834693
======
gamblor956
If Musk actually made this claim, he can look forward to a massive shareholder
lawsuit in 2020 if Tesla fails to deliver anything less than Level 5 self
driving vehicles. As they have yet to achieve Level 3 driving (and arguably,
even Level 2), he's basically looking down the barrel of a gun.

It's going to be a horrible year for the employees unlucky enough to be
working on "self driving" tech at Tesla. Look for a lot of employee departures
over the year.

------
CharlesColeman
At this point, I don't believe a word Musk says. Someone must have forgotten
to tell him about "the boy who cried wolf" when he was a boy.

------
MAXPOOL
Did he really make this claim? I didn't listen the podcast.

If true, this sounds completely unrealistic especially with the way Tesla is
approaching self-driving cars. It's possible that Musk will showcase something
within year, but I'm certain will not be a full self-driving car in any
meaningful sense.

If there is betting market with well defined bet terms, I could bet some money
on it.

------
WheelsAtLarge
I call BS. There are just too many variables that have not been solved. The
biggest variables are the random drivers that decide to do something stupid.
Look at how hard it is to drive in a stormy or heavy snow day for humans. How
will cars handle that?

Also, people are going to want self-driving cars to be perfect never mind that
most drivers are far less. So, just by pointing these few items out of many
more that still need to be solved means that we are ways away from the goal.

Musk needs to define the stages that will be possible over time and promise
that rather than full self-driving by end of the year. He's defining reality
by what he wishes will happen rather than what reality is.

------
qnsi
He promised coast to coast in 2016

~~~
agildehaus
He promised Falcon Heavy in 2013. Yet here we are, with Falcon Heavy doing
every bit that was promised.

Not to say that means much, but let people be optimistic and miss deadlines as
long as they're truly working on it.

------
NicoJuicy
Where can I have an online bet? I'm not kidding

~~~
tuesdayrain
Buying TSLA calls or puts that expire at the end of the year seems like a good
way to bet on this event, although my financial knowledge regarding options is
limited.

~~~
NicoJuicy
Stock had more variables than just this bet.

------
gopher2
Who cares? Musk is so full of shit.

